# Ziggy Smashes Nutz!



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

It's always the quiet guys that come out of left field, right @zcziggy ? Even worse when they steal someones clothes and probably their cigars....:grin2:
How you got ahold of Omar the tent maker for the size I'll figure out later. But I was gettin tired of runnin around shirtless (and you don't want to see me shirtless) much appreciated Ziggo! And the smokes are all in my wheelhouse, BRAVO!

In the meantime them big snakes and alley gators aren't all you need to worry about!:surprise:


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice hit @zcziggy The cigar ninja strikes again!


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

It's all good man...no need for shirts down here and omar was hard but not impossible to find.:grin2:
glad you like it and the cigars
be safe


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Ziggy strikes again, nice hit!

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Nice one Ziggy !!


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice hit ziggly wiggly :grin2:


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice hit!

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice indeed @zcziggy luv it!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great hit

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Very nice!

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Hickorynut said:


> It's always the quiet guys that come out of left field, right @zcziggy ? Even worse when they steal someones clothes and probably their cigars....:grin2:
> How you got ahold of Omar the tent maker for the size I'll figure out later. But I was gettin tired of runnin around shirtless (and you don't want to see me shirtless) much appreciated Ziggo! And the smokes are all in my wheelhouse, BRAVO!
> 
> In the meantime them big snakes and alley gators aren't all you need to worry about!:surprise:


AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink2:


----------

